

Intel caught with misleading marketing for its latest chips by TheVerge - mtgx
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/9/3856050/intel-candid-explains-misleading-7w-ivy-bridge-marketing

======
CyberFonic
Looks like ARM is getting to Intel!

When a company resorts to gimmicks to make its products looking better than
their main competitor, you know they're in real trouble.

